# Vender / Client relationship...SHOULD WATCH.



## Brian Ralston (May 27, 2009)

o=< 

Everyone should watch this. Then stop and think how familiar this sounds. And then...do your best to stop contributing to this mentality which only hurts us all. 

That is all. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## bdr (May 27, 2009)

Bullseye!! Great find Brian!


----------



## IvanP (May 27, 2009)

And I thought it only happened in my country


----------



## artsoundz (May 27, 2009)

good one. Thanks.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 28, 2009)

lol... great ending


----------



## Przemek K. (May 28, 2009)

Haaa, thats a really good one.


----------



## ThomasL (May 28, 2009)

:D 

Excellent!


----------



## schatzus (May 28, 2009)

Spot on.. Hilarious, yet if you have been there...not so much...


----------



## Thonex (May 28, 2009)

"we'll pay... but what we'll need you to do is to show us how you did it so we can do it on our own 'in-house' from now on... "

classic... so true...and so disturbing at the same time...


----------



## Jack Weaver (May 28, 2009)

Hey Thonex,

I have $500 set aside for LASS. I expect that you'll be able to work with me on this. :D


.


----------



## Thonex (May 28, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Thu May 28 said:


> Hey Thonex,
> 
> I have $500 set aside for LASS. I expect that you'll be able to work with me on this. :D
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: 

no... but I know Visa and Master card will :lol: :lol: 
/\~O


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu May 28 said:


> Jack Weaver @ Thu May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Thonex,
> ...



There shouldn't be any problem since LASS is going to be $499.00 right????? o-[][]-o


----------



## Jack Weaver (May 28, 2009)

Clearly my dear Thonex,

The price you charge for LASS should be equal in USD to the number of VI Control postings an individual has!


.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 28, 2009)

Great find Brian. Rings soooo true, how many times do we have to have these little 'negotiations'..!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## nikolas (May 28, 2009)

Brian,

This is only brilliant!


----------



## Reegs (May 28, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 28, 2009)

Hell, at least those people have the stones to haggle. A lot of companies these days are simply not paying their bills, or else they treat you like you're their bank.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 29, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu May 28 said:


> Hell, at least those people have the stones to haggle. A lot of companies these days are simply not paying their bills, or else they treat you like you're their bank.




Nick - good point. I have found it needful to stay on the right side of the progress payment for projects that extend over many weeks. I try not to be 'in the hole' on services rendered to payments made. I have heard of some ugly stuff of late.

Rob


----------



## musicpete (May 30, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ 28.5.2009 said:


> Clearly my dear Thonex,
> The price you charge for LASS should be equal in USD to the number of VI Control postings an individual has!


I guess that would give me the deal of my life... :lol:


----------



## Lunatique (Jun 3, 2009)

Fucking brilliant. This needs to be shown to every single client who starts haggling.


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 4, 2009)

Delivery (writing/editing) could have been a little tighter for comedy...but I dig the message.

Was this specifically spoofing the entertainment industry or just a general PSA?

"The price is the price...particularly when it's a fucking 'minimum'..." ~kid-surf


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 4, 2009)

Lunatique @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> [email protected]#king brilliant. This needs to be shown to every single client who starts haggling.



Also needs to be shown to any studio exec.producer/etc. BEFORE they start to haggle. I think in my next contract, I will stipulate that the producer and head of the studio watch that prior to sending me any of the film.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hannesdm (Jun 4, 2009)

That one just hits the nail on his head! 

Nice find, Brian! :mrgreen:


----------



## poseur (Jun 14, 2009)

ha!
killer.
thanks, brian; made my day!

d


----------

